# Mushrooms?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So I saw a post online about how cooked store bought mushrooms can be really good for your dog - it helps with liver and kidney function. Since Tucker's liver numbers were up I thought that I'd try it. 

Does anyone else feed mushrooms to their pooch?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE mushrooms! I've tried numerous time to share mine with Molly but it's a big "no thanks Mom" even if I saute them in butter!!! LOL! I think she doesn't like the texture........


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Mushrooms can have beneficial effects for treating all kinds of ailments. However it is normally a specific type of mushroom of which there are hundreds that treat specific ailments. Get it wrong and it can go really wrong. Make sure you know what you are feeding. I doubt it is ones bought in the supermarket that have medicinal benefits.


----------



## antiseabearcircle (Mar 2, 2015)

Mushrooms definitely have many nutritional benefits! There's a newer supplement I've recently found that is a blend of freeze-dried mushrooms - it's called Super Shrooms by Super Snouts. It's supposedly a great immune booster and can be sprinkled on top of their food. Definitely something with looking in to!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Many varieties of mushrooms do have great nutritional value, but not white button mushrooms that are most common in American supermarkets. For a discussion on mushrooms from a respected source (Andrew Weil) look here. Mushrooms Are Amazing

BTW my dogs don't eat mushrooms.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I LOVE mushrooms, but one of my daughters gets nauseated just smelling them. We have a deal, if she doesn't cook broccoli, I won't cook mushrooms. (I HATE broccoli!)

Just another bit of info. Melon is really good for liver function too. Misha loves Watermelon, Honeydew, and cantaloupe.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Summerhouse said:


> Mushrooms can have beneficial effects for treating all kinds of ailments. However it is normally a specific type of mushroom of which there are hundreds that treat specific ailments. Get it wrong and it can go really wrong. Make sure you know what you are feeding. *I doubt it is ones bought in the supermarket that have medicinal benefits.*


Those button mushrooms? Those are Crimini and are full of health benefits. 

Mushrooms, crimini

I haven't fed them to my dogs but I love them...almost all varieties. Maybe I'll throw in a few in the vita mix for them with some other stuff. Heck, if they can actually utilize them, why not? I agree...that if picking wild mushrooms, one needs to really know what's what.


----------



## lulupoopkins (Apr 8, 2016)

I do feed my girls criminis and sometimes shiitake if my market has them from time to time but they should be really well cooked and well combined with her food. I've read that reishi mushrooms are the best to use when it comes to "power" but I don't think I've ever seen them before or know where to even buy them.. I just stick to what's available and in small amounts


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Last summer my friends dog went bonkers eating mushrooms in the woods near her home. Maybe her dog knew something she didn't know.

Interesting recent article about how healthy many mushrooms are, (and some that are not), with photos and information about what they do in your dogs system. Apparently they are also cancer preventatives. 

Preventing Disease: Beta Glucan, Mushrooms And Dogs


----------

